# Leaky Gas Disscusion



## creedo23

Alright, I'm trying to figure oout where leaky gas comes from but no one really seems to know. Like it's obviously little amounts of gas that are passing freely, but some people say that complete evacs help, when really you can't completely evacuate your self because it takes 20-30 hours for food that you can tolerate to digest. I also want to know what kind of reactions you guys get when your LG is kicking in. Do people always say something or is it actions that you assume are a direct result of you?


----------



## anmegrl

creedo23 said:


> Alright, I'm trying to figure oout where leaky gas comes from but no one really seems to know. Like it's obviously little amounts of gas that are passing freely, but some people say that complete evacs help, when really you can't completely evacuate your self because it takes 20-30 hours for food that you can tolerate to digest. I also want to know what kind of reactions you guys get when your LG is kicking in. Do people always say something or is it actions that you assume are a direct result of you?


You'll just have to read through old posts. Everyone is different and not everyone experiences the same symptoms. I think many rely on other people's reactions although it's not very accurate to judge on that basis. If you have a fan, try some experiments and see if you can smell yourself if blowing air in a certain direction. The time it takes for food to digest has little effect on whether you'll have complete evacuation or not.


----------



## AIRPLANE

I pretty much know if I have a burning-type sensation then I must smell- usually people at work will say something like 'You can smell it all the way over here' or you hear the word 'gas' a lot. And the bosses usually look at you with an amused look on their faces. The irritated feeling always coincides with the usual comments. I get the same thing when my left-sided vulvodynia acts up- I can feel the irritation but can't smell anything- apparently that smells like gas as well (Of course they are 'somewhat' careful when they say stuff- maybe because you might file for harrassment due to disability though trying to prove what is said would probably be futile- and I suppose some statements might not be considered as harrassment even though they all feel like it!)


----------



## annie7

sounds like harrassment to me..and yes, of course they are careful about it--they know what they are doing, all right..as far as proving it--do you have witnesses to this who would write up a statement on your behalf? sounds like your fellow employees are as unkind as the supervisors. so sorry you're stuck in such a cruel--hostile--workplace..no one should have to work under these conditions.this is from the eeoc on harassment: "Harassment is unwelcome conduct that is based on race, color, religion, sex (including pregnancy), national origin, age (40 or older), disability or genetic information...Offensive conduct may include, but is not limited to, offensive jokes, slurs, epithets or name calling, physical assaults or threats, intimidation, ridicule or mockery, insults or put-downs.." http://www.eeoc.gov/laws/practices/harassment.cfm


----------



## Silent

Sniffing, coughing, convos cut short, nose rubbing, sneezing...I can usually feel the sensation and see an instant reaction


----------



## AIRPLANE

annie7 said:


> sounds like harrassment to me..and yes, of course they are careful about it--they know what they are doing, all right..as far as proving it--do you have witnesses to this who would write up a statement on your behalf? sounds like your fellow employees are as unkind as the supervisors. so sorry you're stuck in such a cruel--hostile--workplace..no one should have to work under these conditions.


Unfortunately, everyone seems to hang together on things like this. It's pretty much a 'boys club' where I work- all of the other employees- except for one- and the supervisors are male. I tried explaining once to the female employee about adhesions and the issues they can cause but get the feeling that it did no good- she wants to be 'one of the boys' and not spoil the fun. They are such hypocrites- one employee recently died from an accident (I felt it was karma because he was not very nice about my condition) and another one is fighting leukemia. They seem so upset and sympathetic if death is or may be involved while at the same time making me feel like I have no right to walk the face of this earth because my condition isn't fatal. Nobody would speak up on my behalf. And there are 2 supervisors who obviously don't have enough to do- they sit around playing loud music and gossiping about people while 3 or 4 of us work yet they are cutting more of our jobs.A few years ago there was an employee at this location who suffered from depression- I didn't work there at the time. I met him once and he was very nice. He committed suicide and while he had depression issues I can't help but wonder if the hostile work environment could have played a role in that. I got the impression from another employee that people made fun of him because he was somewhat hyper.I have thought about the agency's Employee Assistance Program but then I figure they work for the company so what help would they be. Plus, as many of us here know, our health isues and the stuff that goes with them can be hard to discuss, and would it end up in my records which supposedly are private but then one never knows for sure. Don't know what they could do anyway- I'd be willing to take some unpaid leave if it were allowed but of course that could only last so long- at some point I'd owe for insurance and other benefits. I'd much rather retire- even with reduced payments for doing so early. There was talk last year of adding 3 years to an employees length of service but haven't heard anything about it since. I'd still be a couple of years short age-wise and service-wise but at this point I don't care- I want out just like you did! My sanity and personal well-being are also important and at some point assume I could get a more decent, maybe part-time job to supplement.


----------



## annie7

oh yes i know all about the boys club--pervasive and ongoing where i worked too.and sadly, the suicides. we had a few over the years and one in particular seemed to a number of us to be directly related to the hostile work environment but management just swept it under the rug, inspection service came out to talk to us about eap and "we care"...all the required lip service but nothing changed.and i think you're right about eap--like you said they work for the company and i personally would never trust them to keep the records private.oh and you are so right about the top heavy management. we had that too. they kept cutting the workers' jobs but not the supervisors who, yes, just sat around and gossiped, surfed the net etc etc...i do so wish you could get out of there. all that ongoing stress plays havoc with one's health. i found it such a vast relief to take the early retirement even though of course money is tight now but at least i don't have that oppressive ongoing stress every day. yes, your sanity and well being are of utmost importance. fingers crossed they'll be offering another early out soon maybe even a buyout.


----------



## AIRPLANE

Annie,Good to know that someone else understands this environment. Today I did speak to another employee who had complained about me to a supervisor while not far away from me- tried to explain about adhesions and what I was doing to try and improve things. Hard to say what good it did- felt that the way things are going I had nothing to lose. I often feel that if something is not fatal, people think you should be able to have control over it and are just making excuses if you don't. I did see him speaking to a supervisor shortly after and then the next time that supervisor came over by me he had his hand covering his face (previously he hadn't done that). Then later in the day when the other craft employees came in, a couple of them were obviously discussing my 'problem'. One of them, who seems to always find something to whine/complain/mouth off about, said 'How much would it take to just walk across the room and use the restroom? How much would that take?!' Obviously he has never heard about anything like Crohn's, IBD, IBS, and of course not Adhesion Related Disorder. Certainly not difficult/incomplete evacuation due to a rectal bulge which I seem to have. Incredibly, a gastro/surgeon I went to a few years ago said something similar- you feel the need, you just go. I should have said well in that case I guess you probably wouldn't see many patients!Yeah... still thinking about the EAP. I went to the site and read about it and they make it sound like it is confidential and that you would meet at some location- I wouldn't have to go the main plant which I want to avoid at all costs. I worked there a few months last year and of course that was a disaster. I haven't had much luck searching online for the appropriate psychologist- I figure some of them would just say the expected things- make a joke of it, explain it to them, don't let it bother you it's not your fault which doesn't work and is not worth paying for. I don't see the gastro until probably April for my colonoscopy- he told me it'd probably only be a couple of weeks. I wanted him to take a look at that left side bulge which is where the main problem currently seems to be. The diet I'm on is working to help me lose weight- which does put pressure on the adhesions and makes it feel like tight rubber bands about to break but it is a slow and painful process. Hard to say if it will get me complete and/or permanent relief but I told him about the diet and he said to stick with it- no wheat/gluten, no dairyor sugar which all might be causing an inflammatory response which in turn would encourage/reinforce adhesions. Pretty dull diet though nice to lose some weight- never could lose weight before so it could very well be inflammatory issues from food- never got blood test results and maybe won't until my colonoscopy.In any case, I need to speak with someone as I feel like I'm between a rock and a hard place. Obviously, I have to have a job. But I can't stand it that people feel that it is an unfair imposition on them that they have to work in my presence. I don't want to be the source of any problems- I just want to peacefully do my work and go home. I generally don't like attention of any kind- I like to be invisible. But this kind of negative attention is too much. And while I'm in the process of this diet my symptoms are exacerbated- the adhesions are causing my rectum to spasm which means more passing of you-know-what. So a leave of absence would be nice though as I said not sure for how long I could do it financially speaking.


----------



## annie7

omg can't believe the insensitivity, callousness and cruelty of your fellow employees--but then again i can because we had people like that too. that's truly a toxic workplace that you are forced to deal with. and the gastro/surgeon saying the same thing--"feel the need, just go"--oh would that it would be so simple and of course then we wouldn't be in such misery all the time. and you're right--neither would the gastro docs have as many patients either! what an attitude--and sadly all too common.that's good you researched eap--maybe that would work out. sounds worth a try. and yes you are unfortunately stuck between a rock and a hard place--need the job but no one should have to work under such pernicious conditions--all the harassment and the cruel and hurtful remarks. that kind of thing is so harmful to your health both mentally and physically as well as being detrimental to your production. studies have shown that workplace harassment negatively affects production. that's why it's in management's best interest to put an end to harassing situations--and not encourage them, as the supervisor with his hand over his face is doing.about taking time off--a leave of absence--do you think you could get a doctor's note and take fmla? that way management can't harass you for taking time off--after all fmla is the law. although at our office they still found ways of harassing people out on fmla--so it might cause more problems than it's worth--you're office sounds as bad as mine was/is.. and of course there's the financial side to fmla although maybe you have a lot of sick leave built up? but yes it would be such a welcome relief for you to get out of there for a while and take some time off to rest and hopefully get at least a little bit better. the diet sounds like it's helping--that's great! good for you for finding and trying this diet and sticking to it. good luck to you. i really do hope things get better for you--and quickly. that's such a bad situation you're in. wishing you all the best and feel free to pm me if you want..you truly have my sympathy and empathy.


----------



## AIRPLANE

Yes, I have wondered about FMLA too though I have heard that my agency has been getting real picky about it- think I heard awhile back that they were no longer accepting the FMLA forms that the Union was using- not sure. However, I know from past experiences with doctors, back when I was having the worst pain and symptoms, my requests for some kind of documentation for work were immediately denied- they scoffed at the idea. It feels like doctors discriminate against people with invisible GI conditions in this regard- probably because we can't prove we're ill even though they 'claim' to believe what you say- hypocrites! I know of so many people with back problems, migraines that get FMLA with no problem. Yet for some reason those of us with these painful, sometimes socially humiliating symptoms are expected to carry on with no assistance. I'd like to know just exactly what determines which patients get assistance like FMLA and which ones don't- just what is the criteria you have to meet or is it solely up to whether a doctor is the sympathetic type? Maybe an attorney is sometimes necessary?That's one reason I keep thinking about a psychologist though hard to say if they'd be any better with agreeing to help with FMLA- it'd be real important to find the right one- somebody who has a lot of experience with issues like ours- and I suppose that could take time and the last thing I feel like doing is going to fruitless appointments- not worth my time, energy and money. This is what a fellow employee suggested to me a few years back. He wondered why in the world didn't I have FMLA and I explained to him that because nothing shows up on tests with our conditions, doctors don't believe we are really sick. He then said I should consider the psychological route because that would be harder to deny. I do have quite a bit of sick leave. Also carried out close to the maximum allowed vacation time at the end of last year but I'm hoping to have much of that at retirement for the extra $$ then.Even if I did get FMLA though I'd have to be careful. There are a few employees who seem to be OK with my issues- they know I'm a good employee who does my fair share of work and appreciate that- but they'd be peeved if I called in sick too much because that makes their job more difficult, especially with the severe job reductions. I'm currently detailed to a specific location while someone is being treated for a serious medical condition. But once I'm back to where I have to work at various locations then I wouldn't care so much though management could get back at me by making me work in that awful nightmare plant facility- I've seen them do that to others who call in sick too much- even if they have FMLA. Heck, I was a very dependable employee for years and they took my job, you know? Kicked me in the face, so to speak.


----------



## anmegrl

Airplane, check this outhttp://www.bloodbornebodyodorandhalitosis.com/2012/02/legal-perspective-on-employment.html


----------



## annie7

the us dept of labor website has the fmla forms as well as tons of info... http://www.dol.gov/whd/fmlabut yes i do so know what you mean about the intricacies of fmla especially with this particular employer. fmla is the law but they still don't want to accept it and depending on the office there can be a lot of harassment and inequities involved. and part of the battle is geting your doc to co operate with the paperwork. some docs don't even want to get involved--although the way i see it, getting involved and dealing with the paperwork is part of the doc's job--they are supposed to be helping you, the patient...anyway, i've also heard that a lot of docs especially don't want to get involved when the employer is the us government. and yes i've know people who had to hire an attorney to push their fmla through and also to keep management from continually harassing them even though it's illegal to harass people on fmla.. your fellow employee had a good point about going the psychological route---i've known people who were successful going that way when the other way--with the medical conditon--didn't work.and yes i sure do know what you mean about fellow employees getting upset when someone is out sick too much. and that comes directly from management and all the drastic job cutbacks. in the business world, sick leave is a part of doing business and should not result in an emergency but now with all the jobs they've cut resulting in short staffing and people being forced to do the work of two or even three clerks---now with such a bare bones workforce--- every sick call becomes an emergency and that puts a tremendous burden on the workers. and yes like you mentioned, management could definitely try to get back at you by reassigning you to a job and facility even more miserable than the one you're at now....yup, they sure do kick people in the face. even the good dependable workers like yourself. and they are trying to get rid of people--especially the older csrs employees--and they'll try to get rid of them any way they can--even by harassing them out of there...saw a lot of that at my office. still going on from what i hear.you're in a tough position..i wish you luck and truly hope and pray you can find a way through it all... anmegrl--great site--seems very helpful!


----------



## Sad_lady

AIRPLANE said:


> I pretty much know if I have a burning-type sensation then I must smell- usually people at work will say something like 'You can smell it all the way over here' or you hear the word 'gas' a lot. And the bosses usually look at you with an amused look on their faces. The irritated feeling always coincides with the usual comments. I get the same thing when my left-sided vulvodynia acts up- I can feel the irritation but can't smell anything- apparently that smells like gas as well (Of course they are 'somewhat' careful when they say stuff- maybe because you might file for harrassment due to disability though trying to prove what is said would probably be futile- and I suppose some statements might not be considered as harrassment even though they all feel like it!)


----------



## Sad_lady

Just wanted to say I know how you likely feel with colleagues. I've been suffering from symptoms that include LG for nearly 10 yrs. been to doctors and hospitals to find a cure and so far had no joy. My life is humiliating as a dress well, look reasonably attractive, yet my body lets me down. I've put up with years from colleagues smirking and laughing and muttering about me. I catch comments and side glances. I dread going to work. I do consulting and my symptoms have turned me into a pariah which ever company I work for. I feel desperate and sad. It's humiliating to say the least. Was in a meeting last week, and all I could see was the guys coughing, needing fresh air and rubbing their nose and giggling to each other. It's a joke to them but to me it's humiliation.


----------



## NewUser2012

anmegrl said:


> You'll just have to read through old posts. Everyone is different and not everyone experiences the same symptoms. I think many rely on other people's reactions although it's not very accurate to judge on that basis. If you have a fan, try some experiments and see if you can smell yourself if blowing air in a certain direction. The time it takes for food to digest has little effect on whether you'll have complete evacuation or not.


I have been reading through older posts and I was honestly surprised to know how many people suffer from LG. I thought I was the only one. I have suffered from this for 17 years. I will never forget the day it happened. Why it happened? No idea. When I finally had the guts to talk to my GI about my problem to try to fix it, he got super upset and told me that it was all in my mind. There was no way gas could leak out. Otherwise, everything else would too. It's like if I had offended him. I felt so humiliated and belittled that I don't want to go to any other doctor who will not have a response for me. I was under Paxil for my anxiety and it did improve, but the reason I got anxiety was because of LG. I need to treat the root of my problem (LG) in order to treat the anxiety. But, unfortunately, I don't know how. I eat healthy, I drink only water, I take probiotics, avoid gassy foods, exercise, you name it. Yet, I still have LG and the only reason I know is because of the comments. I have noticed that during the time of the month, it gets worse. I think in my case there is a link there that I have not had the guts to ask the Ob Gyn because I am embarassed.


----------



## lone_paladin

Sad_lady said:


> Just wanted to say I know how you likely feel with colleagues. I've been suffering from symptoms that include LG for nearly 10 yrs. been to doctors and hospitals to find a cure and so far had no joy. My life is humiliating as a dress well, look reasonably attractive, yet my body lets me down. I've put up with years from colleagues smirking and laughing and muttering about me. I catch comments and side glances. I dread going to work. I do consulting and my symptoms have turned me into a pariah which ever company I work for. I feel desperate and sad. It's humiliating to say the least. Was in a meeting last week, and all I could see was the guys coughing, needing fresh air and rubbing their nose and giggling to each other. It's a joke to them but to me it's humiliation.


This may sound a bit naive, but I always thought people were well mannered in the U.K.


----------



## missy2009

I usually can't smell my leaky gas except once in a while. I can only tell by people around me sniffling, wiping their noses, clearing their throats, making indirect comments and walking away quickly. Some people think it's me not wiping well, what I eat (I do eat pretty healthy), not showering or going to the bathroom when I need to. I wish it was this simple. I also get laughs or giggles, sometimes people make farting noises around me. I feel mortified not knowing how I am going to smell from one day to the next and it is worse when I am on my period. I think I have had it since about 2007 but didn't come to realize I had it till about 3 years ago. It's really changed the way I feel about myself. Some people tend to stay away from me as though I am dirty and has hindered my professional life. I am overqualified for the job I do and believe it has to do with LG and think I will never be promoted in to anything higher till this LG goes away. I have been to doctors who have told me it's in my head, it's a fissure, acid from my stomach but nothing has permanently cured this leaky gas. I even had one doctor accuse me of trying to get medications and just making it up! I do try and eat well but it doesn't seem to work all the time.Although you might get comments from ignorant co-workers, I would try and talk to your superiors and let them know that it's a digestive issue that you are trying to get resolved. I have told my supervisor and a few people whom I am close with at work and there seem to be fewer comments at work (although people are still wiping their noses and coughing).


----------



## AIRPLANE

I feel so bad for all of us... and the loss of our full 'potential'.... career-wise, relationship-wise. And for something that probably could be remedied if only we would be taken seriously. But in today's medical world, if it doesn't show up on a CT scan or lab test (that is, if it is one of the things that actually gets checked on those) then you lose, the imaging or lab test wins. There is no time for a trivial issue like this in today's assembly-line doctor appointments- I think the mentality is get em' in, get em' out.While I know that part of my problem is incomplete evacuation, and probably partly due to stool not moving consistently due to adhesions, it's pretty clear that I have something else going on. I have a bulging sensation on the left side of my butt or vaginal area. I think that this bulge might be contributing to the incomplete evacuation as it feels like I have to slant to the left to accommodate what feels like an angle in the sigmoid and/or rectum. I did have a colonoscopy this week and the doctor said he saw nothing wrong- I was totally knocked out so wasn't able to participate. This bulge throws my left side out of whack and at least I get some comfort knowing that a physical therapist I saw a few years ago as well as the massage therapist I now go to notice it also. They would sometimes grab my feet to check my alignment and could tell that something was throwing my left side off. My massage therapist has also commented on the bulge. Whatever it is, I can feel an irritating fluid moving under the skin- sometimes inside my left leg and also into my left vaginal area. I'm pretty sure that this is what causes my sciatica and vulvodynia. Been to a few gynecologists who do the usual exam and lab tests- thought maybe it was a Bartholins abscess but they say they can find nothing. I don't smell the fluid very often but I think it is somewhat sulfur-like. Then if I get the leaky gas in addition I'm really screwed- a double whammy.It is very frustrating that nobody really seems to want to do anything more in-depth to find the cause. I did have an MRI which showed a couple of inflamed nerves. When you google sciatica, it almost always says that sciatica should be viewed as a 'symptom'- not a diagnosis. You still need to find out what and where along the nerve the problem is. Well, I've sure tried but to no avail.I imagine it could be adhesion-related as well. But I also wondered about a Pilondal abscess. I had hoped to discuss this with the gastroenterologist I just saw, in fact did mention a possible abscess, but he seems to have his own agenda. I did tell him about the hostility I had to deal with on the job because of this. He seemed somewhat sympathetic- saying how hard it was for some of his Crohns patients while on-the-job-but that's all.


----------



## AIRPLANE

pengu said:


> man those are a lot of wordsis adhesion when the poo sticks to the wall of the rectum?


No, adhesions are fibrous bands that cause internal organs to 'adhere' to each other and/or the abdominal wall. This can restrict the proper movement of organs, cut off circulation, trap nerves. You might feel pain, pulling or tight sensations. In severe cases they can cause complete bowel obstruction or heart attack, depending on where the adhesions are. They certainly could contribute to incomplete evacuation- restricting the full motion of the pelvic floor, for example. Otherwise, digestive-wise, it could affect peristalsis. For this very reason, adhesions are a risk factor for SIBO because they can interfere with the 'housekeeping waves' that move contents out of the small intestine. If you've heard of 'frozen shoulder' it is the same principle- only it is in the chest, abdomen and/or pelvis. They can be caused by injury, surgery, infection, inflammation. For example, if you had a food sensitivity, it could cause systemic inflammation and you could end up with adhesions from something like that. You also hear of it with athletes- they usually will say that so-and-so won't be playing in the game because of scar tissue from an old injury (scar tissue is the same thing as adhesions). And so far, there has been no practical, widely effective method found for permanent relief. The surgery that they sometimes do- called adhesiology- is a catch 22. Since one of the causes of adhesions is surgery, even the very surgery that is geared at treating them, causes adhesions! There are companies constantly trying to come up with a safe, effective adhesion barrier (a substance to apply internally after surgery to prevent adhesions during healing) but so far none has proved widely effective and in some cases where there were allergic reactions there was an even bigger mess!Awareness of adhesions is key. Many people suffering pain/issues from them have never heard of them. I had been describing adhesions to a T to doctors for many years and they looked at me like I was nuts. It wasn't until I saw a physical therapist several years ago that I learned why things were so tight, painful and restricted. Probably why I had so many episodes of excruciating Proctalgia Fugax- my pelvic floor was rebelling against the restriction. So if you, or anyone else you know, ever has to deal with an elective surgery, the possibility of problems with adhesions afterwards should be discussed before you agree. Two different people could have the same surgery- one person might feel great while the other one might regret having had the surgery. If the doctor downplays the significance of adhesions or says that they don't cause pain/problems, don't let them near you! Unfortunately, many people learn about adhesions too late. This happens a lot to women who had elective C-sections or hysterectomies. They learned too late.Hope I didn't overwhelm you, Pengu, with your short question and my long answer. But as you can tell, I'm pretty passionate about this topic. But doctors obviously hate it!


----------



## annie7

airplane---do you think the buldge could be a rectocele? or is it more of an under-the-skin or in-the-muscles thing...


----------



## AIRPLANE

pengu said:


> I just have one last question; if you had adhesions in your GI tract how would you go about checking for them?


I imagine that colonoscopy would show them if they were inside. However, in most cases, like mine, they are outside of the organs- they are more in the fascia and connective tissue. They do not show up on imaging tests because they are essentially like skin. In a few instances, if they are really twisting/distorting an organ, then that would show up on imaging. But usually there is no clear evidence of adhesions, despite the degree of pain and pulling sensations. They can only be viewed via exploratory laparoscopy. Otherwise, getting evaluated by a physical therapist who is trained in soft tissue manipulation (visceral manipulation, myofascial release) is another option. They are trained to detect deep tissue abnormalities and restrictions.


----------



## AIRPLANE

annie7 said:


> airplane---do you think the buldge could be a rectocele? or is it more of an under-the-skin or in-the-muscles thing...


Annie,I was told several years ago that I had a 'small' rectocele on that left side. They said it was pretty insignificant and also said that rectoceles don't cause pain. This bulge seems to start in the buttock, just catching the left vaginal area, and then runs into the back of the thigh. And I think that this is why I have sciatica and vulvodynia on that side as well. I am still on the diet. Weight-wise I was pretty much at a plateau the past 3 weeks or so. I feel like I am now starting to maybe lose some of the excess fluid and in the process it is putting pressure on the adhesions- hoping that a change in weight might 'budge' some of the really stubborn adhesions that cause me the most problems. Yesterday I overheard comments at work and catcalls about my weight loss. If they only knew this wasn't your ordinary diet-to-lose weight situation! I suppose the next thing they'll be gabbing about will be that I must be anorexic! While it certainly will be nice to be smaller, it is secondary to the relief I'm hoping to get from the pain/pulling and maybe incomplete evacuation and LG. I suspect I have an awful lot of extra fluid. Besides retaining fluid from what is probably inflammation (hoping it is the food intolerances I am adjusting my diet for), I have also read that adhesions can interfere with fluids getting to the kidneys for elimination.


----------



## annie7

airplane--good luck with the diet. good for you for figuring this diet out and for having the motivation and discipline to stick to it--diets aren't easy. and fingers crossed it'll work for you--not just for losing weight but also hopefully like you said you'll lose the excess fluid and also get relief from the pain and pulling of the adhesions as well as the IE and LG. seems like the diet should work if it's inflammation due to food intolerences.those nasty people at work and their comments are unbelievable. i worked with people like that. i'm thin--poor appetite due to bloating, nausea and being backed up from c--and i got the anorexia remarks too. honestly you'd think people would just mind their own business. or at least be kind and offer positive remarks and encouragement. would be nice if there was at least one person there who is understanding and considerate of your feelings...


----------



## Moyes

Completely agree about comments at work. Could probably start a whole topic (or forum) just on that. Management are people the same as the rest of the staff and thus although they are supposed to be responsible for ensuring this type of thing doesn't happen they beleive its acceptable and even deserved the same as anyone else. Good days and bad days and all that though. Lets hope you can get back to visiting various offices soon, it seems to help you.


----------



## Freak

Moyes said:


> Completely agree about comments at work. Could probably start a whole topic (or forum) just on that. Management are people the same as the rest of the staff and thus although they are supposed to be responsible for ensuring this type of thing doesn't happen they beleive its acceptable and even deserved the same as anyone else. Good days and bad days and all that though. Lets hope you can get back to visiting various offices soon, it seems to help you.


I walked past the president and vp of operations and heard them talking about me one day. It was in that moment I completely stopped caring about that place.The ironic thing is the vp is morbidly obese which is actually in her control, but she's making fun of me for something that is completely out of my control.


----------



## Maria Slan

there is a way without surgeon I believed. Cause my symptoms was all gone two 2 times with 2 kind of medicines. Good luck


----------



## oceanblue141

Maria Slan said:


> there is a way without surgeon I believed. Cause my symptoms was all gone two 2 times with 2 kind of medicines. Good luck


Maria Slan can you please elaborate your symptoms and the medication you used? The name of medication and how long you used before you saw improvement. This information can help many of us.


----------



## Maria Slan

I suffer from normal problem which cause me farting a lot. I drink some of the eastern medicine. One day, I feel abnormal. I tried to hold it for 2 or 3 hours (cause I'm on the bus) and finally let it out. from that time, every time I sit down, I feel heat sensation as you all feel, and everyone always smell s.t from me continuously.

The first medicine I used name Esseil - a kind of direct treatment on your liver. As you know all of us tried to find treatments, we use a lot of medicines. All of them contribute something to your liver, and someone which a bad liver can give really bad smell without farting. however, this medicine didnot end the problems. It make them better. For example, before using them I cannot sit on bus, I sat at the end and the bus driver can still smell odor. Now, they are not. Just someone near me can smell s.t

The second medicine was from Chinese. I will find its composition and post later. It's small tablet, not the herbs that you need to cook for hours, convenient. The gas will not disappear, it still there. but it turned into un-smelled and cold ones. You can even give out flatulence - the no-smelled ones. or really slight ones. No-one will notice. The only problem is: if you use it for a long time, it make your body hotter. until you need to do something to balance. I stop use it.

all of these two immediately affect.

Ultimately, thinking about DEOST products. I will review them soon if i got them in next month.

In my opinion, the smell is because of bacteria or something. If you can remove that odor then you will have no problem with leaky gas. It will turn into unsmelled ones, right? and that is the point

and if I could find 2 medicines in one year, there are more in the world. Try to find them. however, stay away from antibiotics.


----------



## Maria Slan

Hi all, this is my last post in this forum. I decided to give up finding methods cause it is take off my time and bringing big disappointed after failed tries.

Better save time and money on others 

This is the second medicine that I tried:

Fructus Amomi Rotundus 9,0g (this make the medicine hotter after long time of using)

_Poria 7,5g_

Rhizoma Atractylodis Macrocephalae 6,0g

Radix Glycyrrhizae 4,2g

Rhizoma Zingiberis 3,0g

Taci powder & activated charcoal powder (enough) 30g

Maybe they put something else in the medicine secretly , I don't know.

In case you have a change to buy it in Vietnam: 240 Bach Dang, Binh Thanh, TPHCM, Dai trang thong vien hoan.

It's pretty solve almost gas problems. I just have problem which heat again when I tried some other medicines and get hotter sensation again. Thus, there is change that this is useful and they didnot cause hotter condition. I cannot draw out the complete conclusion in this case.

At last, my last words for unbalanced gut flora who using probiotics. In your intestine, there are 3/7 percents of gram+/gram- bacteria, that call balanced ones. The probiotics provided you with different kinds of bacs (could be gram - or +). Thus, it works for some and some not. Get a test for bacteria balanced conditions (stool test) and search for what you really need. Hope this help!

Bye bye!


----------



## dashrendar

This thread is a real downer. jesus...

Here's my contribution:

Last time i got a reaction i was at the unemployment office. I felt like shit and i guess i smelled it too because some girl walked past me and turned around to her friend and said "wow he smells" like i wasn't even there. What am i to do about it? i don't want to start a scene.

Here's a good one: One time i was doing an elimination diet and i smelled really bad i guess... anyways i was biking through town and i went down some innocent path which happened to go by a big outdoor restaurant. I went biking by and everyone outside made a grossed out "aughh" kind of sound, like 40 people. Felt bad. few minutes later i biked by a car with the window open and the girl made a grossed out sound and the guy laughed. That stuff feels really bad, going by couples and having them look at each other and laugh.

Was it because of the elimination thing i was doing? I don't know, i hope so. I'm hoping all this stuff is mostly due to anxiety and gas which I'm getting more control over now.


----------



## Kathleen M.

What were you allowed to eat on the elimination diet? There are a lot of different ones. If you ate a lot more protein or foods with sulfur in it than usual that could make intestinal gas smell worse. If you ended up eating a lot of foods high in choline that could also up odor if you have TMAU.


----------



## nono

My advice to all of you guys

take anti depression/ anti anxiety medication and cool down, chill..; and let it work give it a few weeks


----------



## tummyrumbles

With regards to the opening post where Creedo23 says you can't completely evacuate because it takes 20-30 hours for food to digest: I don't think complete evacuation relates to whole gut transit although I used to think that. It's an easy mistake to make because evacuation the next morning seems to rely a lot on the type of dinner you have the night before. I think this is because of the gasses the food produces. Maybe leaky gassers are predominantly methane producers, which causes constipation. Even if you go every day, a sluggish colon is a sign of constipation. So if you eat baked beans on toast, say, at 8.00 pm, even though the meal itself won't be evacuated for another 24 hours, the gasses start working on the colon immediately. Methane can act like a neurotransmitter, and might also have an effect on serotonin, which also affects gut motility.

A low flatulent diet should at least reduce the gas but that's hard to do as well.

There's not one study on leaky gas, anywhere. There are studies on flatal incontinence, but they mainly relate to women after childbirth or nursing home residents. And most LG sufferers seem to be men, although I suspect a lot more women have it but are too embarrassed to post it on a forum. I'd like to email a researcher and ask them to do a study on Leaky Gas but don't know how to go about it. It's frustrating because until there's a study on it no doctor will take it seriously. Even other people here don't believe it's a genuine condition which seems crazy to me because I suspect IBS-D begins as gas (the leaky part just relates to the sphincter). I had diarrhea the other night because I had 4 wholemeal toasts late at night. Diarrhea is unusual for me and is a real warning sign. Maybe IBS-D start out this way but just keep eating the usual foods, taking medications to off-set the bad diet, and just progressively get worse.

There's a heavy emphasis on drugs on this forum and that doesn't help either. DIET (if you can find it) is a one page afterthought that has very little information at all. Nothing on the type of foods that typically cause problems. Yes, I know we're all different. Bla bla bla. It would kill this forum to maybe have a dedicated section on what FODMAPs to eat, maybe what starches to avoid, and the role fibre has on many people here?


----------



## JMH91

tummyrumbles said:


> 1. There's not one study on leaky gas, anywhere.
> 
> 2. most LG sufferers seem to be men
> 
> 3. don't believe it's a genuine condition
> 
> 4. Yes, I know we're all different. Bla bla bla.
> 
> 5. It would kill this forum to maybe have a dedicated section on what FODMAPs to eat


1. Maybe because "leaky gas" is fictitious term with no medical meaning. If you mean SIBO leading to increased odor of intestinal gas, please say so. If you mean incontinence of gas, please say so.

2. Most olfactory reference syndrome sufferers are reported to be male. Look it up if you no believe me

3. See point (1) it is not a real condition unless described acurately in medical terms

4. Finally, THANK YOU for this acceptance of reality

5. There is I think a FODMAP thread. Search in other sections to find


----------



## SHARK765




----------

